# DIY Brine Shrimp Hatchery



## lennyboy222 (Jan 14, 2010)

I found a link that has a video to create your own brine shrimp hatchery and instruction on how to hatch them. Just click on video and watch it. While you are there, they also sell brine shrimp eggs premium quality for low prices with free shipping. Check out the web store. I shopped there and they shipping the item instantly.

Here is the link

www.brineshrimpegg.com


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have been building my own brine shrim hatcheries for 35 years....so, what's new?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Ya... don't you simply put the eggs in some tupperware with salt water and an air pump?


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Its a spammer - 3 posts, all links/ads. 
Even if I didn't have a good local source for artemia cysts, I now know where I WON'T be buying them in the future 
(besides, $12 for one-eighth of a lb - ie $96/lb - is over twice the market price for top-shelf GSL cysts)


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

oh - and according to both the website in question and a "whois" lookup, the site owner's name is Leonard. 
What's the account that just happened to "find a link" to this new store ?
"Lennyboy222"
draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Hm, now I have his name, address, and phone number.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i was quite sure this wasn't a regular post because of the link and the way it was worded.
the old glass brine hatcheries have been replaced by 2 litre bottles..


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe we should all organize a group calling, where we call him as much as possible at the same time. Anyone live in cali that is willing to go knocking on his door and kick him in the teeth? anyone? lol.


----------

